# NOx 1 issue and location



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I can't answer the third question as I have a Gen 1 diesel, but to answer the other two questions:

1. No, aside from furthering the countdown to the next, slower, "step". It won't hurt the car, as you are correct - it is completely for emissions rather than any damage to the engine.
2. Nope, unfortunately.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

To help with #3, here is a photo showing the emissions sensor locations.


----------

